

Checkpoint Friendly Laptop Cases Coming Soon - ojbyrne
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/01/business/01road.html?adxnnl=1&adxnnlx=1214889367-oIRoGirOzpjBQ7TI77swjg

======
silencio
Ugh, they sound like a ripoff that I don't have a choice about, since I hate
taking my laptop out at checkpoints (already busy enough taking off flat
sandals and necklace..).

Then again, shouldn't a lot of laptop sleeves work by default, if the clutter
is the main issue? And depending on how I pack, and if I don't buy a new bag,
I'd have to use a sleeve, which would either count as my personal item (then
what happens to my purse? :( ) or would go in the carryon, which is my main
problem anyway since I hate taking it out in the first place.

Also I wonder if this would apply to any electronics one would be dragging
through security, not just laptops. I'd like to keep my wii in my bag because
it's one less thing to pull out and repack.

Ughhh headache :( This just hassles the people who fly a lot, nobody else.

------
jgamman
now that we've been conditioned into thinking this security theatre is
relevant we can now buy a different bag as a 'solution'. horse/cart ref here.

